# What would you buy?



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

As many of you know my Onkyo tx-nr809 recently fell out on me. It gave me 4.5 years of service and while I expected much longer I still enjoyed my time with it. To be honest I was eyeing the latest and greatest anyway but it forced my hand. So back in I went researching, scouring, and reading everything that was out there for the new AVR that would take its place. Yamaha, Denon, Marantz, Arcam, Cambridge Audio, and on and on I read. Every time I thought I had made up my mind I would read something that would sway me in a different direction. In the end I chose the Marantz SR7010 and thought it might be interesting to ask you what would you buy? Forget what you have now and purely hypothetical.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

I'll get the Anthem MRX-1120. Thinking about it some more the new Onkyo's Z1000 or Z3000 look very interesting.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Interesting question and timing. I was thinking when you had your issue with the Onkyo that my 709 might be due in the not so distant future. No indication of issues but I bought it as a refurb and it does get used every day...I guess that says something about my expectation for Onkyo, though I have been completely happy with it.

I think if I had to replace it today, I would likely look at something similar unless I decided to go with another processing technology. I have to say, however, that for what we use it for it has been quite good and I don't know if anything more would be a great benefit other than tinkering with toys. So is 4-5 years an acceptable life expectancy? Would I want to go with something that "might" be more long term reliable? Frankly, I don't think the difference between brands would be all that great. My gut is still that Onkyo is a second tier product in this respect, but with the complexity of AVRs these days, I think there is less distance between the products in this respect.

As for moving to a newer processing technology, I would probably consider dirac if anything, but until I can build a new room, for the general purpose use we make of it now, the system is at a point of diminishing returns. I think anything else would go into my 2 channel system, but again, only in a better room where I could do more serious listening.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Well, with plans in the works to build a new house next spring any buying of new equipment has gone on hold however my wife has already made it clear that I will be allowed to build a new theater room in the basement of the new place as a matter of fact she wants one to be built. We even looked at some new unoccupied homes over the last few weeks just to get some ideas of what we want and one of them is basement layout to accommodate the right size room. 
Im seriously thinking a prepro (Maybe Marantz) as I already have enough extr=ernal amplification for a 7.1 system and all I would need is another to accommodate Atmos but will see.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Good question Jeff. I've been very interested in DIRAC, especially after reading about Wayne's (and Lou's) adventures with it. However, I'm also very interested in Marantz(Cambridge too). My 808 is a survivor of the hdmi fix, and while it's been solid ever since (3yrs now), like Leonard said, I feel it's days are numbered. On the flip side, I have a txsr-500(circa 2000?) that was in daily use until it got bumped into a smaller Rec area of the house. It still works perfectly, and sounds great(not very powerful though). Since I have one external amp, I'd probably choose Marantz. But I haven't really gotten serious about buying. Yet...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I liked my previous Marantz SR6003 and I like my current Denon AVR-X4000, so I'd very likely go with another one from either brand.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I also liked my Denon 2807, 3806, and 4125, but I really love my Yamaha CX-A5100. One huge plus for me is the app Yamaha has is 100% better than the Denon.


----------



## Hcdavis3 (Mar 9, 2016)

I currently have a Yamaha RXA 2020. Picking up a 3050 tomorrow. I've had B&K and 2 previous Yamahas I can't remember the model number of my Yamaha prior to the 2020. Love Yamaha. Very reliable, menus are great, and my 3050 will do 4K switching at the receiver, with HDMI 2.0.a and HDCP 2.2. I should be future proofed for quite a while. Enjoy your Marantz! The Yamahas sound really good on all sources.


----------



## KevinJSteward (Jun 15, 2014)

If starting from scratch:

Cambridge Audio CXR200

For speakers, KEF R series.


----------



## Defcon (Aug 23, 2015)

New models for 2016 will come in a few months. Already seeing closeouts for last year models, Fry's has Denon X2200 and X4200 for sale, $400 and $900. Do you want a specific room correction - e.g. Audyssey, Dirac, ARC, YPAO etc?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

This!


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Woo hoo!!! Yeah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats. What speakers are you using?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

robsong said:


> Congrats. What speakers are you using?


 Klipsch rf-7 II's (L/R) and rc-64 II (center).


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

You planning on going atmos and dts-x later?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

robsong said:


> You planning on going atmos and dts-x later?


 Yes, I also have rs-42 II's as side surrounds. At some point I'll add 2 rear and 4 ceiling speakers.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking at maybe upgrading later in the year or next.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

robsong said:


> Looking at maybe upgrading later in the year or next.


 That was my plan as well. My Onkyo expedited things.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Purely from a power prospective I'd take an Arcam. From a feature standpoint it would be Denon or Marantz. Yamaha's avantage line I think offers a really good mix.

From an integration standpoint I'll have to give it up to Denon/Marantz since they make setup a breeze. I'm not sure if the others have fixed ARC the way they have; you can now enable ARC but keep the rest of CEC disabled! Huge plus if you're going to be using TV apps.

[edit] Arcam also has won me over with their stock room EQ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

rab-byte said:


> Purely from a power prospective I'd take an Arcam. From a feature standpoint it would be Denon or Marantz. Yamaha's avantage line I think offers a really good mix. From an integration standpoint I'll have to give it up to Denon/Marantz since they make setup a breeze. I'm not sure if the others have fixed ARC the way they have; you can now enable ARC but keep the rest of CEC disabled! Huge plus if you're going to be using TV apps. [edit] Arcam also has won me over with their stock room EQ


 Arcam has some nice stuff and I love the minimalist look. Choosing was a really hard decision because there's so many quality options out there. Anthem, Arcam, Yamaha, Denon, and Marantz were basically my final short list. From that list I was about to pull the trigger on a model from each but then I'd change my mind for one reason or another. Todd's review of the Yamaha 3050 complicated things pretty late in the game after I thought I'd made up my mind. Honestly I think I'd have been happy with any of the above. I will say the Marantz was a breeze to set up. It literally walks you through the entire process and I found myself basically fast forwarding through the mundane stuff. I guess there are probably people out there who would find the how to hook up your speakers tutorial helpful.


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Here you go another review of the 3050. http://www.avhub.com.au/product-rev...-rx-a3050-networked-av-receiver-review-412908


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

robsong said:


> Here you go another review of the 3050. http://www.avhub.com.au/product-reviews/sound-image/yamaha-aventage-rx-a3050-networked-av-receiver-review-412908


 No ragrets.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Roflololololol.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Well I found 4 rb-51 II's new on Amazon. Atmos here I come! Sheesh, this hobby is killing me.


----------

